

Ask HN: Does famo.us actually run at 60fps? - famerous

Does famo.us actually run at 60fps on mobile devices? Or more generally, how can we actually measure fps for famo.us animations?
======
malandrew
Yes, it runs at 60fps on several modern devices. For those devices where it
does not run at 60fps, it is usually able to run at comparable fps to native
apps on that same device. At the end of the day, both famous and native apps
are still subject to the limitations of the hardware. Furthermore, frame rate
for famous is also affected by the number of surfaces you move around. This is
similar to fps in iOS apps being impacted by the number of layers in
CoreAnimation. @zawaung on twitter has performed some stress tests
demonstrating fps and stability with hundreds of surfaces:

1st test: 200 surfaces:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rbm4QBpiE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rbm4QBpiE4)

2n test: 400 surfaces:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sgtaKu9vkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sgtaKu9vkE)

Lastly, the Engine module has a function called getFPS() that can be used to
check the framerate:

[https://github.com/Famous/core/blob/master/Engine.js#L214](https://github.com/Famous/core/blob/master/Engine.js#L214)

Out of curiosity, why did you make a throwaway account to post this question?

